# How much would you charge for a photoshoot?



## blanchebow (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I got offered a job taking for a photographer for a shoot of hers. I'm not sure what to charge her. She's no David LaChapelle or anything, she's a student at an art school in her third year. What would you guys charge?

I don't think I'm staying around for touch ups, maybe the max I will be there is for about 2 hours so I'm def. not thinking by the hour, and she's not asking me to do anything extreme. Just basics.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 3, 2006)

most models dont charge the photographers the photographers charge the models haha

usually its they take your picture and what you get in return is a copy of the pictures for your portfolio.

At least thats how its done when you first start out as a model as you become more well known then people pay you 

I never charged when i was a model beacuse i did it for fun and charging would have put pressure on me to do certain things beacuse they were paying me. 

i hope i helped a little


----------



## hellaparties (Oct 4, 2006)

OOPS maybe I wasn't clear.... I meant that I was doing makeup for her, for her model!

Thanks though!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 4, 2006)

Most students don't pay money for their MUAs.  They tend to do TFP/TFCD.  So basically you do the makeup & get prints or a cd of the images.  
Did she mention money or are you assuming that she's going to pay you?  If the latter, I would check with her before you consider the job (unless prints/cd is good payment for you).  For something like this, I usually ask the photographer to cover transportation & a kit fee...so like $50....unless it turns into a spec shoot or something.  Then even if she doesn't mention it, you should ask for something based on how much she sells the images for.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 4, 2006)

if the photographer is just building up her portfolio, i'd do it TFP/TFCP basis. Maybe asking to cover travel costs, but i wouldn't concider a job like this if it was far travel anyways.
but if she hinted or sort of mentioned payment it would be best to ask her upfront to clarify first


----------



## aeni (Oct 10, 2006)

I work with a student photog for free in fun artsy shoots, but we work together for $ doing actors headshots and other portraiture.

She charges $70 for actor headshots (she does more work than me overall).  I just charge $50 and stick around for touchups and help the actor get comfortable with their poses.

Mostly I get them to smile really easily and tickle their ears to get rid of the shine.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 12, 2006)

There are two kinds of shoots, PAID and TFP/TFCD.  

If the Photographer offered to pay you, it's most likely a special service for the model that she is paying for, a paid shoot.  The photog will give you a percentage of what she's paying him, (you should get around $50 for makeup only, $100+ for makeup and hair.)  Sometimes the model tips you, too.

Most likely it's a TFP/TFCD shoot, where the photog will expect your services for free, but order in lunch (pizza or something) for all of you and then give you about 4 professional pictures of your choice. 

Photoshoots are generally pretty long if you're going to stay and wait for your pictures and help the photog clean up and such (about 5 hours).  If he/she just wants you to do the makeup and leave, you might never get your photos!  This is why it's important not to drive 100 miles to do a TFP/TFCD shoot unless you REALLY want those pictures for your portfolio.


----------

